# Wild Bird Seed Substitute in mix



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

ive just been having a think of what im going to be putting into my mix when i need to make one  and ive seen that allot of you are using wild bird mix and ive found that most wild bird seeds are full of barley and ones that aren't are quite pricey so i thought this would be a good substitute and i get it for about £7 for a 20kg bag 
just wondering what you all thought let you all see what you think....ive put a link to the stockist part of the site incase any of you want to give it a try

Countrywide Pigeon Conditioning Mix 









Wheat, Red Dari, Paddy Rice, Red Rapeseed, Safflower, Buckwheat, Linseed, Naked Oats, White Dari, Black Rapeseed, Layers Pellets, Aniseed Oil, Mung Beans, Cod Liver Oil.

Oil 11.5 
Pro. 12.9
Fib. 4.78 
Starch 43.8 
Energy (ME) 13.5

CountryWide Stockists

Thanks 
Alan


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've tried just about every food for them over the years.I found pigeon mixes o.k but they left all the bigger beany things.


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

ive have found the same things they wont eat the bean and peas in the mixes and this is why i use this as it has only one bean in it (mung bean) and i very small amounts


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

stupid question, but do they eat the layers pellets too.


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

i would imagine so ive seen a few people listing it in there mix....but i dont know from personal experience as i dont have any mice atm but i will be giving this a try as buy it already


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you need to be careful with some poultry pellets as they can contain medication to prevent illness in chickens.Some breeders of fancy ducks won't use them for this reason.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

good point there sarahc..... just wondered as we have chickens here and to be honest never fed my mice with layers pellets before or even given it a thought till i saw the above thread


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

What's in layers pellets?


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

the layers pellets in the mix are counrtywides own brand

Extract from site 
_Countrywide layers pellets are made from the highest quality ingredients to provide a highly palatable, Non-GM, nutritious feed suitable for all laying hens - consists of 40% -25% wheat, 25% - 10% wheatfeed, barley, calcium carbonate, sunflower ext

so what do you all think do these look at

Alan_


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

my mice love layer's pellets (medicine free) and I think it's good for the does because of the calcium in them. also they are nice mousey bite size pieces


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

i keep chickens
its the chick crumbs and growers pellets you cant use as they have drugs in them to prevent coccidiosis in chickens,

thats why quail and waterfowl breeders dont use them, but layers pellets are drug free, they have to be or you wouldnt be eating the eggies!


----------



## Sylvi (Oct 13, 2009)

My mice get a mixture of layers pellets, baileys economy horse mix ( my Shetland doesn't eat much out of a sack!), a sprinkle of wild bird food and a sprinkle of Go cat kitten mix plus dog biscuits like bonios. They all look well and active. I need to check the contents of some of it now I've read through some of the feeding threads here.


----------

